# Buying my dream bike (G.T. Psyclone) what was tubeset was used what years?



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Trying to pull the trigger on a Psyclone (if all goes as planned - hope to have it within 30 days from now - seller in another state and lagging a little). The one I have my eyes on appears to be a later 96-98 (not sure, was told 98). Can someone tell me what tubesets were used on the Psyclones? Early years or first generation appear to be the True-Temper GTX Ultra lll, my Psyclone (I had 15 or so years ago) was made from AVR (not sure who makes AVR - True Temper I think, I would like to know what the AVR decal said on it, I don't remember)? These newer Psyclone appear to be Reynolds 853 (but I don't know the years, hope one of you can tell me what years the Reynolds was used?) Also, isn't Reynolds an England based company?


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

True Temper made AVR. I can't imagine a Psyclone would be made with it, as it's pretty low end stuff. I think it's the non-heat treated tubing. Diamondback Ascents and the like were made with it.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Xizang11 said:


> True Temper made AVR. I can't imagine a Psyclone would be made with it, as it's pretty low end stuff. I think it's the non-heat treated tubing. Diamondback Ascents and the like were made with it.


Psyclones never were, a few Cyclones were. Check your facts, in its time when introduced it was a very nice tube set especially when fillet brazed.


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice! I can't find much info on True Temper stuff, unfortunately, but I have a handfull of TT frames. That sticker says AVR Ultra II (as best I can see), so it looks like there were varieties of AVR beyond the run-of-the-mill stuff I have seen in the past.

Nice bike, GM. And great info!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

jeffgothro said:


> Trying to pull the trigger on a Psyclone (if all goes as planned - hope to have it within 30 days from now - seller in another state and lagging a little). The one I have my eyes on appears to be a later 96-98 (not sure, was told 98). Can someone tell me what tubesets were used on the Psyclones? Early years or first generation appear to be the True-Temper GTX Ultra lll, my Psyclone (I had 15 or so years ago) was made from AVR (not sure who makes AVR - True Temper I think, I would like to know what the AVR decal said on it, I don't remember)? These newer Psyclone appear to be Reynolds 853 (but I don't know the years, hope one of you can tell me what years the Reynolds was used?) Also, isn't Reynolds an England based company?


1991 Cyclones were True Temper AVR Ultra II
1992 Psyclones were True Temper GTX Ultra III. GTX meaning produced for GT. Don;t think I've ever seen another make with True Temper GTX tubing. First year of the Groove Tube
1993 Psyclones were True Temper GTX Ultra III as 1992 with Grrove Tube
1994 Psyclones were GTX Ultra III with Groove Tube
1995 Psyclones were GTX Ultra III with Groove Tube
1996 Psyclones...the Tech Shop catalog says they were a mix of True Temper OX3 with a custom True Temper seat tube, and chain stays with Reynolds custom seat stays. My 96's both have GTX Ultra III labels on the seat tubes. I have one 96 with groove tube and one 96 with downtube routed cables.
1997 Psyclones were True Temper GTX heat treat butted. My 1997 Psyclone with SS dropouts has a True Temper OX Gold decal. Have also seen 97's with OX Platinum decals
1998 Psyclones were Reynolds 853
1999 Psyclones were Reynolds 853

PS - Jeff don't wait to pull the trigger after I dropped that one in your lap. That guy's leads a pretty busy life just stay on top of it. If he would have taken PayPal I'd have had that one 10 months back.


----------

